# Which auto top off system should I get?



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm looking for an ATO that has a sensor that isn't very noticeable in the tank. I've already invested in a canister filter and an external heater to keep things looking clean in the tank. Also would like to avoid breaking the bank on it.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I use the Tunze ato system works very well, pricey but worth the money IMO.


----------

